# My little drab quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I had some scraps I wanted to use up. It's a bit on the drab side, but not as bad as it seems in the pictures, I just couldn't get this one to photograph true.

It was fun to quilt anyway!

I still have to handstitch down the binding.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Muted not drab..actually different and very pretty.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Your drab little quilt can reside in my home any day!!!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I like it, it makes a very pretty table topper.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

The quilting is absolutely amazing on this quilt and I love the muted colors. It's a keeper!


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Beautiful quilt.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Not at all drab. Looks like an old quilt to me--very country. Lovely!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm with the others, I don't think it's drab at all. Very pretty!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'm hoping it will grow on me. I think it's the purple... I wish I'd had a different color in yardage, but that was it that went with the scraps.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

So like! Not drab at all, muted, gentle, beautifully worked!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

it is beautiful! I love the colors, and the quilting!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful, as always, CJ!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is just lovely!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The quilting is just beautiful, intricate and just so precise. Beautiful. I like the colors too. It's very homey.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Anything you do is purdy and you know it. : )


----------



## OK Yankee (Oct 30, 2005)

Beautiful quilting! Love it!

Yankee


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really nice CJ, even if it's not bright :spinsmiley:

I love the quilting on it. It looks vintage.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

my two favorites, scrappy and antiquey looking fabrics. It can come to my house for a long visit!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't think it is drab at all. Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it's very nice, but if you aren't happy I'll pm you my address so you can dispose of it properly!!!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

We have different definitions of drab,that's for sure.I think it's very nice.And colorful.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

It's very pretty CJ. I love the colors.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Not drab to me, and I sure wouldn't care if it came to my home to visit! 

Marsha


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow! It is beautiful!

I have been a lurker for a long time, and I don't think anything you have ever done is drab...and this one is so pleasant.

Can I ask how you did the quilting? Did you do this on a long arm machine. It doesn't look like the pantagrams (?) type quilting. Did you have to trace the quilting pattern onto the fabric?

I am not really a quilter. I am a quilter want-to-be. Because of you and this forum, I have learned so much. I have put together patch works, but none are quilted. Well one is, but I just had someone else do it for me. Someday, I will do my own--it is just not yet. 

I am in awe. Thanks for sharing your drab little quilt (NOT)...you do inspire me.

Chris.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Chris. I custom quilted this (not a pantograph) on my longarm. My longarm is computerized now, which makes some things much easier to do. Otherwise, the quilting in the 9 patch blocks would be done with rulers, and the feathers would be free handed.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Drab? You're kidding, right? Subtle and lovely would be more like it. 

Really nice work.


----------

